# flattening and chemistry (newbie q's)



## brainplug (May 9, 2006)

Just graduated from art school and lucked into a very nice darkroom that hasn't been used in probably thirty years. My goal is to get it up and running, and so far two big questions have come to mind.

Firstly, is there a safe way to dispose of old chemistry? There are quite a few half full bottles of mystery liquids, and I know my predecessor printed colour, so these are likely pretty toxic.

Secondly, is there a good method to flatten fibre prints? Would ironing work, or could I just leave them under a couple of encyclopaedias for a while? I don't wish to mount them, just flatten.
Thanks.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 9, 2006)

For information on chemical disposal (and much else) go here:
http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=2879/4191/4197&pq-locale=en_US

As for flattening fibre prints. Even using a proper drier, fibre paper will cockle. Pressing helps up to a point. 
The only 100% cure is to dry mount onto museum board.


----------



## KevinR (May 9, 2006)

A few heavy books for a week seems to do pretty good for me. I didn't like ironing when I tried it.


----------



## JamesD (May 10, 2006)

Be careful, though.  I've had prints stick to books, ripping off the emulsion.  Of course, I dunno if it applies to those types of prints, but it usually seemed to happen when the humidity got high.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 11, 2006)

JamesD said:
			
		

> Be careful, though.  I've had prints stick to books, ripping off the emulsion.  Of course, I dunno if it applies to those types of prints, but it usually seemed to happen when the humidity got high.


Interleave with silicon release paper then you won't have that problem.


----------



## JamesD (May 11, 2006)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> Interleave with silicon release paper then you won't have that problem.



Never heard of it.  Where can I get some?


----------



## brainplug (May 11, 2006)

Do tell!


----------



## terri (May 11, 2006)

Gosh, it's easy to find, and in all sizes and roll/cut versions. Just run a quick google search on "release paper" and watch what happens.  

Probably anything that's "no stick" will be helpful in that regard - I bet plain old waxed paper could work, too, providing you didn't leave it in there too long. hmmm...


----------



## Hertz van Rental (May 11, 2006)

Silicon release paper doesn't leave a residue and it's pretty inert - which is why it's to be preferred - and it's re-useable.


----------

